# default gateway is not available PROBLEM



## Friesko (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey guys!

Hope you can help me fix this problem. Ever since I first installed Win 7 I have bin having problems with my internet connection going down, while the internet on my other Win 7 PC's is doing it well.

As soon as the internet goes down, I go to the Troubleshooter and repair the Network adapter and its finds that the *"default gateway is not available"*

I have bin searching around all over the net trying to find a straight awnser and couldnt find anything. Most of the awnsers are hardwere related and seems to hit people with nvidia adapters etc.

But i don't have something of nvidia in my pc , my adapter is from gigabite

I use a power lan to get my internet on that pc, while the other pc's are using wifi(laptop) and cable(desktop).

So please help me!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

moved to networking forum

can we see the following when its working and then repeat all the tests when it disconnects

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Friesko (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi
First of all i really appreciate your help 

I did the commands on the pc where i have the internet problems,sometimes i can use the internet for about 5 minutes and then i get the problem but other times i just can use the internet for 3 hours or longer and then get the problem. It's really annoying when you are a online gamer 

So here are the results (hope that i did the right commands :s)

**results deleted for privacy*
*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

that is showing a good connection to the internet 
the Ethernet appears to be connected directly to an ISP rather than through a router 
would you post the setup details 

So was the above when it was unable to access the Ethernet ?
if so 

the firewall may be blocking - what firewall do you have or ever had on the PC _ Norton, mcafee etc


----------



## Friesko (Feb 10, 2011)

When I typed the commands in to DOS I didn't had any problems with internet connection.
It looks like the problem comes random ,it comes and goes.
I use a powerLAN adaptor to get internet to this PC.
I'm using Avast


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we have the make and model of the modem / router you have 

Is the other windows 7 PC on the internet at the same - perhaps we can see an ipconfig /all for that 

when the internet connection goes down - would you do and post ALL those tests again


----------



## Friesko (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a router from Motorola, but I dont know the make or model.
Most of the time I have the problem when I join a online game of CoD4.
In game is a lag-o-meter that shows that I have a problem with internet.
I will try to do the tests when I have the problems.


----------



## Friesko (Feb 10, 2011)

I did the tests while I had the internet problem but I think that the connection was back during one of the last tests.
Here are the results:
*results deleted for privacy*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

that IP looks like a Modem IP and NOT a router - can we see the working PC - is that connected at the same time and working OK



> C:\Windows\System32>Ping 81.165.156.1
> 
> Pinging 81.165.156.1 with 32 bytes of data:
> Request timed out.
> ...


That shows you cannot access the default gateway


----------



## Friesko (Feb 10, 2011)

This is done on a laptop running at Win7.
The cmd is in dutch,if that is a problem i can still try to do this on a desktop in english.
Results: 
*results deleted for Privacy*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats giving a router IP address which I would still expect the LAN powerhome adapters to give 

this is connected to the same router as you only by wireless 

also looks like a dns type issue going on 

can you connect direct to the router and NOT use the powerline ?


----------



## Friesko (Feb 10, 2011)

I could connect my pc direct to the router (via a splitter), but i will need a very long internet cable.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

turn off the wireless on laptop and connect the laptop up to the connection you are using with the PC and post back an ipconfig /all from there and lets see if the laptop also fails


----------



## Friesko (Feb 10, 2011)

Here are the results for the laptop connected to the cable were my PC normally is connected with.
(((But my PC fails time to time,I don't have the problem all the time so I don't thin the laptop fails ((directly))))
Results:
*Results deleted for privacy*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how frequently anyway to test with laptop for a while ?


----------



## Friesko (Feb 10, 2011)

I think i've to try this serveral times.
I used again the windows trouble shooter and this times it said"windows can't automatically detect this network's settings."
A new problem??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i'm not sure why you are picking up that IP address - you should be picking up the router IP and Default gateway - so the setup is still not making sense to me 
and we need to try and isolate areas of possible error


----------

